# kinda DRAMATIC!



## snowkei (Dec 26, 2008)

hello ladies, to practicing what my teacher taught me, I did this look today...

I seldom did this kind of dramatic looks recently, hope u all will still like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





before





after

















what I use
*[face & cheek] *
MUFE corrective make-up base #blue
MUFE face&body liquid makeup #20 & 34
KP loose powder #20
MAC blush #hipmess
MAC MSF #dark

*[eye]*
UDPP
MAC f/l #blacktrack
MAC e/s #carbon. electric eel. melody
MAC pigment #white gold
MUFE pigment #yellow gold
MUFE e/l #9L
ardell lashes #114 & 115

*[lip]*
Dior addict l/s #228
Stila l/g #minty mint


----------



## fillintheblank (Dec 26, 2008)

wow that _is_ very dramatic, but it looks great! you actually look so pretty without makeup too.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 26, 2008)

this is SO gorgeous!


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 26, 2008)

wow, that is amazing!!  You are so talented!


----------



## ilovegreen (Dec 26, 2008)

It's fabulous ! I love your more dramatic looks


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 26, 2008)

As usual, stunning stunning stunning.  Those blues look amazing on you, and your application is flawless.


----------



## ninja_sam_09 (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW!
This is stunning


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow! This is very dramatic but also VERY AMAZING


----------



## jdechant (Dec 26, 2008)

I love this!!!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 26, 2008)

Beautiful! Amazing Eyes!


----------



## nunu (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 26, 2008)

Your eyes look so gorgeous!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 26, 2008)

Open mouthed...yes it dramatic but itsstill gorgeous on you!!! Your talent is amazing! A tut would be heavenly...


----------



## rbella (Dec 26, 2008)

HOLY SHIZZ!!!! This is hot!!  I'm so glad you posted this look, I will definitely try to copy this!! This FOTD=Love!!!!!!!!!!  You are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 26, 2008)

Just Fabulous, Great, Awesome!!! You are so talented


----------



## Brie (Dec 26, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!


----------



## oooshesbad (Dec 26, 2008)

i looooooooove it!! Dramatic but very fitting on you


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## A Ro (Dec 26, 2008)

You're just a fricking genius and I want to steal all of your talent thanks. This is gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 26, 2008)

Fabulous!!! Love it!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Dec 26, 2008)

AMAZING!!!! How do you achieve the perfect cut crease!!?? I havent got the hang of it yet!!! _*runs to go practice...*_


----------



## squasha (Dec 26, 2008)

this is so pretty!!!  i love the color combination!


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Dec 26, 2008)

This is really dramatic and i love it.

It looks so pretty and eye catching. Wow. : ]


----------



## The_N (Dec 27, 2008)

this is amazing! you are so talented!! =)


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 27, 2008)

wow you look hottt


----------



## GlitterGeet (Dec 27, 2008)

HOly Craappp... I'm in LOVE w/ this look and sooo have to try something like this... 

I love it and w/ your hair too... the perfect pop to it!


----------



## devin (Dec 27, 2008)

I loves it!! Absolutely beautiful! You are amazing!!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 27, 2008)

Girl you are an amazing artist!  Great job on this look!


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 27, 2008)

wow! friggen well done!! looks amazing


----------



## chocobon (Dec 27, 2008)

You have such amazing talent and i love your dramatic looks!!


----------



## saba (Dec 27, 2008)

wow ,wht made ur lid appear wider and spacious ?


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Dec 27, 2008)

this is sooo beautiful! i love everything about it! your bangs are so pretty. snowkei... we're not worthy!!!


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 27, 2008)

That is crazy gorgeous!


----------



## pianohno (Dec 27, 2008)

I am IN LOVE with this !


----------



## ksyusha (Dec 27, 2008)

cool!!!!!


----------



## User67 (Dec 27, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Dec 27, 2008)

WOW this is gorgeous!


----------



## n3crolust (Dec 27, 2008)

i love it!

and your hair looks great. i cut my bangs like that a while ago and i hated how they looked on me but you seem to pull them off so well.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 27, 2008)

Amazing! i love the rounded shape of the eyeshadow and those lashes...yummy..


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 27, 2008)

Hawt!!


----------



## amurr (Dec 27, 2008)

wow! Gorgeous look.


----------



## BlkDiva (Dec 27, 2008)

Such a striking change. Gorgeous!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 27, 2008)

thats so dope, nice job!!!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Dec 27, 2008)

I hope you don't get offended by this, I love eyes with little/no crease but the crease cut you did makes you look like you have one. I think that's so cool and nice for a different look!


----------



## mishameesh (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow you are so talented!!


----------



## HellOnHighHeels (Dec 27, 2008)

oh wow. that is amazing!


----------



## iamadreamer (Dec 27, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Dec 28, 2008)

fierce! your beat girl!


----------



## mslitta (Dec 28, 2008)

It is dramatic but you wear it very well. I love the color combo and I love the placement. I always love the looks you come up with.


----------



## Dani (Dec 28, 2008)

Gorgeous!!  This look reminds me alot of the McQueen collection.


----------



## joojoobss (Dec 28, 2008)

wow you skin is flawless!
and i love your hair


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 28, 2008)

very pretty! So dramatic and I love the colours you've used here


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 28, 2008)

This does look amazing!


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 28, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!  i


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 28, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!  i LOVE


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful!!!  I


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 28, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!  I love


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 28, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!  I love it


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 28, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!  I love it soooooo


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 28, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!  I love it.  soooooo pretty.


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry for the multiples, mu computer froze on me


----------



## macnoob85 (Dec 28, 2008)

what an amazing transformation! Your are really good at what you do!


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 28, 2008)

AWESOME LOOK! wow!!!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 28, 2008)

Holy smokes! That's amazing!


----------



## JaneHorror (Dec 28, 2008)

OMG, that is dramatic, your eyeshadow reminds me of mod or disco for some reason


----------



## Vixen (Dec 28, 2008)

Amazing!  I love how matte yet dewy your skin is!


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 28, 2008)

Holy S***!
Wow!
You're amazing :] I love everything about this look!


----------



## Sophie040 (Dec 28, 2008)

Amazing!!! You are so talented


----------



## user79 (Dec 28, 2008)

I love how it has kind of a mod 60s vibe to it


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Dec 29, 2008)

Love It


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 29, 2008)

Can I please come to your house so you can show me   What an amazing after photo.  You look phenomenal.  Your teacher should be very proud of you


----------



## wenvers (Dec 31, 2008)

Whow, you really are talented, gorgeous!!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 31, 2008)

wow! way dramatic


----------



## WileyCatyote (Jan 1, 2009)

This look is absolutely gorgeous!!!!

You have fantastic skin. Flawless. 

I am in awe.


----------



## Just_me (Jan 1, 2009)

fabulous!!!


----------



## bleedingbeauty (Jan 1, 2009)

That is abosolutely beautiful. I used similar color choices recently but a much more "tame" version. I can't wait to try this. Hawtness


----------



## Assiee (Jan 1, 2009)

Loveeeee it!! Wow!


----------



## MissCreoula (Jan 2, 2009)

Your so talented! Your makeup always looks flawless. And I check out your blog all the time, even though I can't read it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way what's your skincare regime if you don't mind? Thanks


----------



## n_c (Jan 2, 2009)

Amazing job girlie


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 2, 2009)

My first thought when I saw this was literally "oh wow". I love it! It looks amazing.


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 3, 2009)

omg that is amazing!! channeling cleopatra!!


----------



## Vaughn1999 (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh My Gosh.  This is true artisic talent.  Soooo Beautiful.  The colors, the bangs everything just works. Great Job.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 3, 2009)

insanely gorgeous as always!


----------



## Humeira (Jan 3, 2009)

whoa thats awesome..you've got skillz gurl!!


----------



## lolaB (Jan 3, 2009)

This is really pretty! I love those lashes!


----------

